# Recent grad CPC looking for remote position with little experience-HELP please :)



## tina7701@gmail.com (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi,  I have recently graduated from AAPC distance learning program and have passed my exam.  I took the practicode and passed and am no longer an apprentice but am still finding it hard to find a job without real experience.  If anyone knows of any companies that have positions open with little experience please share.  Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much,

Tina


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 9, 2016)

*remote positions with little/no experience*

Unfortunately, I have been coding since 2007 and the terms "little experience" and "remote" don't really go together. Because working remotely means you'll essentially be on you own, at home, coding, most employers do not have the time, ability, or desire to train a coder. They'd rather the coder come with experience, and then they can tailor the coding to their organizations specific coding requirements. I went from working as a receptionist to learning the charge entry part, to studying for and passing the CPC in 2007. I then went to work for an anesthesia billing office, obtained my CANPC, and it was only then, with several years coding experience on my resume, that I was able to get a remote coding position. I ended up hating it and left after a few months, when my current job called and offered me a remote position, where I am still at today. So, it can be done, but it's not like those commercials you see on TV and in magazines "Code from Home!". Makes me mad when I see those, they're very misleading. Good luck!


----------



## couragerus (Sep 12, 2016)

I am in the same boat you are in, my friend, I want so badly to be able to work from home, so I can take my son to school and pick him up, but it is very hard to find these type of positions when you are just starting out. I am driving two hours three times a week, and three hour twice a week just so I can work in coding and get my years of experience in and then hopefully some doors will open up.

 I also agree there is so much promising out there that you can work from home as soon as you graduate, but they don't tell us the whole story. I really love coding I have one certification and am working on another one and I have a few years coding experience. Hopefully we will both find something soon, it is a rewarding career! Good luck to you, and keep your chin up!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 12, 2016)

You will want to search for jobs in HCC coding. There are several companies that hire CPC-A's with no experience. I believe a few are hiring now or about to start hiring to train for the next upcoming submission period.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 12, 2016)

Heres one but its 8-5 though.

JOB POST:
----------------
---(from an e-mail)
Inovalon, is seeking 50 Remote Coders to work for our company.
This can be treated as an Externship for CPC-A's and it is PAID. We will also take CPC's with up to 5 years experience. Pay will strictly be based off of experience and this is an open ended position with the possibility of coming on as a permanent employee.
As of now, this is 40 hour work with normal working hours (8am-5pm).
We provide a Laptop & a 2.5 week training curriculum. forward your information to :
mvaughn1@inovalon.com


----------



## couragerus (Sep 15, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Preciousness (Sep 27, 2016)

*HCC coding jobs for CPC-A*



CodingKing said:


> You will want to search for jobs in HCC coding. There are several companies that hire CPC-A's with no experience. I believe a few are hiring now or about to start hiring to train for the next upcoming submission period.



I'm currently working as a Quality Review Analyst/Core Measure Abstractor & also looking for a part time job. I'm a LPN & I have my RHIT & CPC certifications. I filled out an application & submitted my resume to Aviocode. Do you know of any other companies that hire CPC-A's with no experience?

Thanks


----------

